# what's your comfort food? pick ONE!



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 21, 2017)

me.

i'm chinese.so. shrimp with scramble eggs over rice. 

it's ridiculous..i actually have a b of a time trying to make it at home. i cant get the eggs that fluffy. i think a Chinese restaurant uses copious amounts of oil.mixed in, and to cook. probably clogging arteries in Chinatown as we speak.


----------



## XooMG (Jul 21, 2017)

Shawarma, probably.


----------



## tommybig (Jul 21, 2017)

Simple spaghetti in a marinade of garlic, ginger, chilli and sometimes bacon with pecorrino on top. And whatever is in the house that i like to add. I make this almost everytime i am alone at home.


----------



## Khorax (Jul 21, 2017)

Chips. Like potato chips, not UK word for fries. Plain, ruffled preferred. 
My only rule is I never have any in the house. But if I go to a party and there is a bowl out, I will absolutely crush it. No shame.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 21, 2017)

Perfectly ripe watermelon. The kind with seeds (and flavor), not the seedless monstrosities that are everywhere.


----------



## crockerculinary (Jul 21, 2017)

sausages!


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 21, 2017)

domino's pizza


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 21, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> me.
> 
> i'm chinese.so. shrimp with scramble eggs over rice.
> 
> it's ridiculous..i actually have a b of a time trying to make it at home. i cant get the eggs that fluffy. i think a Chinese restaurant uses copious amounts of oil.mixed in, and to cook. probably clogging arteries in Chinatown as we speak.



[video=youtube;Og7LmzFupUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7LmzFupUw[/video]


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 21, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> domino's pizza



We live in one of the greatest Pizza cities in the world and you pick Domino's? 

:viking:


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 21, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> We live in one of the greatest Pizza cities in the world and you pick Domino's?
> 
> :viking:



The flavor & Price:calorie ratio is among the best concepts in america. How do you think I afford these knives?!?!?!


----------



## parbaked (Jul 21, 2017)

Never seen eggs cooked that way.

I grew up in Hong Kong...miss the food there so much.
My comfort foods would be:
Roast meat on rice
Wonton Noodles with brisket & tendons
Congee with fried dough for dunking and a side order of soy sauce noodles


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

Recently, Gumbo.

Also, in no particular order: Red beans & rice, some Jambalaya, Baby-back ribs, Zachery's Chicago-style Pizza (never had pizza in Chicago, so the variation Zachery's does out here. Thanks Captain, would have forgotten this one, they're not convenient.)


----------



## Khorax (Jul 21, 2017)

OP said pick one. Order! Order!


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

Khorax said:


> OP said pick one. Order! Order!



I assume that's directed at me. 

I did pick one, then I added some of the things that might be the one next week or the week after. (Oh, forgot Lasagna...  )


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 21, 2017)

Yet-Another-Dave said:


> I assume that's directed at me.
> 
> I did pick one, then I added some of the things that might be the one next week or the week after. (Oh, forgot Lasagna...  )



hahah..damn that was funny


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 21, 2017)

This but plus dried chili and minus knorr product. And I prefer to use tortiglioni instead of spaghetti. If I weren't so damn fat I would it eat four times a week.

[video=youtube;l-P9G3s3kb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-P9G3s3kb0[/video]

If I am not cooking myself and I want great comfort food, that would have to be a lamb durum shawarma from Kebabistan in Copenhagen.


----------



## Anton (Jul 21, 2017)

This


----------



## Anton (Jul 21, 2017)

But for ease and comfort 

Get me some fruit, and these two together and I can conquer the world... 

pickled stone fruit+tamarind, vinegar, sugar, lemon and salt + Good chili powder


----------



## chinacats (Jul 21, 2017)

Aglio e oleo makes me very &#9786;


----------



## Nemo (Jul 21, 2017)

Cafe latte


----------



## ecchef (Jul 21, 2017)

A tie between a warm sammich of salami, provolone and caponata on ciabatta and goya champuru (but only if my Wife makes it).


----------



## King_Bickfast (Jul 21, 2017)

Spaghetti alla Carbonara. Rich with egg yolk and cheese, spicy with black pepper. My kryptonite.


----------



## panda (Jul 21, 2017)

rye whiskey

oh food, i mean big mac


----------



## lagrangeL2 (Jul 21, 2017)

Anton said:


> This
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36426&d=1500671449



+1

Barbacoa or pastor please!


----------



## YG420 (Jul 21, 2017)

Cup o noodle with lemon and tapatio


----------



## YG420 (Jul 21, 2017)

Anton said:


> But for ease and comfort
> 
> Get me some fruit, and these two together and I can conquer the world...
> 
> pickled stone fruit+tamarind, vinegar, sugar, lemon and salt + Good chili powder



This too! Although Ive never had it with vinegar and sugar...may have to try that soon!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 21, 2017)

Meat loaf with mashed potatoes. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Jul 22, 2017)

YG420 said:


> This too! Although Ive never had it with vinegar and sugar...may have to try that soon!


What's the cultural history of this combo? I've never heard of it, but sounds, umm...interesting.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 22, 2017)

Oxtail stew


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 22, 2017)

Ribeye (bone in ) or porterhouse steak ,grilled over Mesquite charcoal .
before grilling I add olive oil ,lemon juice, galic, parsley, black pepper and salt :hungry:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 22, 2017)

I can't speak for others but any "comfort food" for me is something somebody else prepared. Lasagna comes to mind, but I would settle for a variety of Chinese steam buns, noodle soup (surprise!) and egg rolls.


----------



## YG420 (Jul 23, 2017)

ecchef said:


> What's the cultural history of this combo? I've never heard of it, but sounds, umm...interesting.



Not sure, but it may be a Mexican thing. Im half Mexican and grew up mixing chile and lemon with a variety of fruits and veggies. Plus, they have carts all around LA that sell it on the streets.


----------



## ynot1985 (Jul 23, 2017)

+1

this is making me hungry now



parbaked said:


> Never seen eggs cooked that way.
> 
> I grew up in Hong Kong...miss the food there so much.
> My comfort foods would be:
> ...


----------



## TheNewMexican (Jul 23, 2017)

Hard cider, there's an apple in every bottle......

Really, it's probably "calavasas". Native squash thin sliced and slow fried with fresh corn cut from the cob and green onions. Cook until slightly caramelized. Eaten with a 2 inch thick steak cooked argentine style over oak and it is totally the bomb.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 24, 2017)

Simple for me... bangers and mash with some hotdog buns


----------



## parbaked (Jul 24, 2017)

+1 bangers & mash but I might prefer sausage (bangers) beans & chips with a fried egg & Coleman's mustard...hangover cure!


----------



## brianh (Jul 24, 2017)

Thinly sliced chicken cutlet slathered in Dijon mustard, panko breaded, and sauteed.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 24, 2017)

I making Hainan chicken rice tonight for me and wifey.
When I used to commute to China for work that dish or a club sandwich at any Shangri-la Hotel was comfort....


----------



## pete84 (Jul 24, 2017)

Pho

Close 2nd is Yen Ta Fo (when the seafood craving strikes)


----------



## dcsteve (Jul 24, 2017)

Poutine...heavy on the gravy.


----------



## Dirt (Jul 25, 2017)

Pelmieni for a meal
Green chile for everything 
Dried salmon for snacks


----------



## Cashn (Jul 25, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> I can't speak for others but any "comfort food" for me is something somebody else prepared. Lasagna comes to mind, but I would settle for a variety of Chinese steam buns, noodle soup (surprise!) and egg rolls.



+1 to the anything else someone else prepares. For me it's gas station fried chicken. It's not so much about finding the best fried chicken at a gas station, it's about finding the one that sells a ton of it so it's always fresh wether for a hangover cure or late night munchies. Or biscuits and gravy but I try and save that for a splurge as I can at least justify the fried chicken being mostly protein hehe.


----------



## cclin (Jul 25, 2017)

Hot pot....any type of Hot pot! There are dozens of varieties of hot pots: Taiwanese hot pot, Mongolian Hot Pot, Instant-boiled mutton, Manchurian hot pot, Sukiyaki , Shabu-shabu, Korean Budae-jjigae..... etc. Serve with top quality beef (kobe beef, USDA premium), pork, Lamb, Poultry. Fresh seafood & lots vegetables.
IMO, Hot pot is best way to taste original flavour/sweetness from nice fresh Ingredients.


----------



## Matus (Jul 25, 2017)

Tiramisu


----------



## DaveInMesa (Jul 25, 2017)

Cashn said:


> For me it's gas station fried chicken.



:no: That's just too horrible to contemplate. lol!


----------



## DaveInMesa (Jul 25, 2017)

For me, it's a good, hopefully _great_, cheeseburger.

Good = ground chuck, 85% lean, perfectly rare-medium-rare, crusty on the outside, properly seasoned, without any extraneous additions messing with the flavor profile of the beef, and real cheese (not "cheese food" )
Great = Good + an excellent fresh, soft yet toothsome, sesame-seed bun, with upgraded cheese (like chunky blue cheese sauce or sharp Cheddar)


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 25, 2017)

Rice and brazilian beans, preferably with a steak.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 25, 2017)

Carbanara from work, double pancetta 200grm and an extra egg yolk, probably 1k cals but who cares


----------



## YG420 (Jul 25, 2017)

cclin said:


> Hot pot....any type of Hot pot! There are dozens of varieties of hot pots: Taiwanese hot pot, Mongolian Hot Pot, Instant-boiled mutton, Manchurian hot pot, Sukiyaki , Shabu-shabu, Korean Budae-jjigae..... etc. Serve with top quality beef (kobe beef, USDA premium), pork, Lamb, Poultry. Fresh seafood & lots vegetables.
> IMO, Hot pot is best way to taste original flavour/sweetness from nice fresh Ingredients.



Ahhh man!! Shabu shabu is the ish! I need to hit my local shabu spot at least a couple times a month. Used to be a couple times a week but i gained too much weight lmao. I see youre in socal, you ever been to shin sen gumi shabu shabu?


----------



## stuplarosa (Jul 26, 2017)

patatas bravas


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 26, 2017)

Frozen custard. In other parts of the country it might be called ice cream but here in Wisconsin when you go out for "ice cream" you go out for frozen custard. Cream, eggs, high butter-fat content.........soft serve.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2017)

Meatballs - made with my grandma's recipe with mustard from my hometown


----------



## cclin (Jul 26, 2017)

YG420 said:


> Ahhh man!! Shabu shabu is the ish! I need to hit my local shabu spot at least a couple times a month. Used to be a couple times a week but i gained too much weight lmao. I see youre in socal, you ever been to shin sen gumi shabu shabu?



Shin Sen Gumi is about one & half hour driving from where I live. I have only been there twice for Yakitori & Ramen. I'm looking forward to try their chanko-nabe & shabu shabu.:hungry:


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 26, 2017)

Fat


----------



## cschoedler (Jul 27, 2017)

Hash and rice. I guess its a South Carolina thing but you just cant go wrong with pork and rice.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland (Jul 27, 2017)

Hot turkey sandwich, lots of dark gravy, dressing/stuffing, fries and green peas. A bit of malt vinegar on top. Ginger ale.


----------



## Raspar (Jul 27, 2017)

Crispy chicken with basmati rice


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 27, 2017)

beef shanks, shredded with lots of onions , steak and cheese style


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

all kinds seafood.


----------

